# Mahr federal indicator battery help



## daveyscrap (Sep 12, 2013)

I just received this in a box of goodies from eBay. And need help with batteries for it   I can find no info on what size or type of battery.  Thank you Dave


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 12, 2013)

I have indicators like yours and I think they are special size---I have all the information but I will have to find where I put it after moving to new location.    I will get you the info as soon as I find it unless someone tells you first---Dave


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 12, 2013)

OK---I found my stash of these indicators and a setup and operating inst.--regular Maxum indicators and indicating units use two 4.5 volt batteries  eveready #523----others use 3.4 volt AA size lithium batteries.---* a single 4.5 volt #523 alkaline battery can be used instead of the 3.4v battery but the operating life will be shorter.----note--do not use a pencil to push small buttons--graphite may affect switches--use a scribe or a balpoint pen to press buttons.-------Federal products corp--p.o. box 9400--Providence RI 02940-9400----
---hope this helps,---Dave---)


----------



## daveyscrap (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you Dave!!     It's amazing how tough these are to find info  on    Now I hope it works. Thanks again Dave


----------

